# Verkaufe Steelseries Apex (Tastatur) und Steelseries Sensei Wireless (Maus)



## M-M90 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo  PC-Games Community,

verkaufe hier Die* Steelseries Apex und Sensei Wireless für 140€*, da ich nicht mehr auf dem PC zocke (Gaming-Rechner wird später auch verkauft). Beides ist in einem Top-Zustand. Die Tastatur habe ich nochmal gesäubert. Originalverpackung ist vorhanden. Das ganze wird hier zwar als komplettes Set verkauft aber wenn Interesse besteht könnt ihr das Ganze auch jeweils einzeln haben. Wenn ihr es über Versand zugeschickt haben wollt, dann nur die Maus, da die Tastatur mit Verpackung zu groß ist.
Rechnung(Amazon) ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Restgarantie ist noch bis Oktober 2016.

Bei Fragen einfach eine Nachricht schreiben. Fotos kann ich auf Wunsch zuschicken. Preis ist Verhandelbar.


Der Verkauf erfolgt unter Ausschluss der Gewährleistung und des Widerrufsrechts.

MfG


----------

